# King Of The Hammers (i Have To Brag)



## rwm (Feb 5, 2016)

My brother just won this race today!

http://ultra4racing.com/category/king_of_the_hammers/

Lots of engineering and fabrication to get to this point!















I am so proud of him.

Robert


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 5, 2016)

1/8 or 3/16 dom?


----------



## rwm (Feb 5, 2016)

Mostly 1/8. Lower tubes are all slugged with aluminum. I didn't help build any of it but I did get him started welding when he was 12!
Robert


----------



## kvt (Feb 5, 2016)

Got a right to be proud of him.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 6, 2016)

That is a pretty serious cage. Made my body sore just watching it. Congrats to your brother on the win, that's an impressive accomplishment. Mike


----------



## change gear (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## eugene13 (Feb 6, 2016)

very cool, my son and I Race IMCA modified (oval track) and we build our own chassis.  what motor do you run?


----------



## coolidge (Feb 7, 2016)

I want one...with a 50 cal machine gun mounted on top


----------



## rwm (Feb 7, 2016)

Change gear -thanks for posting! I think it's an LS1.
Amazing race!
R


----------



## change gear (Feb 7, 2016)

My pleasure and congrats to you and your brother, That is a hard win to walk away with.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 8, 2016)

did this come as a kit or did you bend and cope the tubing?


----------



## rwm (Feb 8, 2016)

Ha! No kit for this. The first chassis was hand cut and bent. Latest iteration designed on CAD then tubing sent out for CNC cutting and bending. Welding done by my brother on a setup table with jigs.
R


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 9, 2016)

Robert, my congratulations to your brother. That is an extraordinary accomplishment, to say the least. Just getting the car built and seeing it sustain the punishment that it receives is a feat to be proud of!



coolidge said:


> I want one...with a 50 cal machine gun mounted on top



Coolidge, I think you may have watched to many episodes of 'Rat Patrol' when you were younger.


----------

